# Panel box location



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

I am sure that this has been discussed on here and I tried to look it up in the NEC but I am starting to build another spec. house and the best place to put the panel box would be next to a side door and somewhat over the dryer. I can't draw on here but I will attempt to describe the layout. There would be about 40" between door casing and wall where the back of the dryer would be located. I would like to locate the panel in this space but closer to the door so you would not have lean over the dryer to look at breakers. Outside steps will not be wide so locating the meter there will not be a problem. Thanks. Walt


----------



## dwellselectric (Jun 7, 2011)

You have to have 3' clearance in front of the dryer from floor to ceiling. So if your dryer is even a little in that space you cannot put the dryer or panel there either or...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

dwellselectric said:


> You have to have 3' clearance in front of the dryer from floor to ceiling. So if your dryer is even a little in that space you cannot put the dryer or panel there either or...


Code reference? Just curious.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Code reference? Just curious.


He meant 36" clear in front of the panel. And the panel must be mounted in a 30" wide CLEAR space, but anywhere in that 30" space. NO portion for the dryer, other anything else, can be in that 30" space. Excepting an opening door, meaning it can be behind a door swing. A door is not permanent.

Yes, this is the code. No, I will not look it up for you.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob,

It is NEC 110.26, not sure if CA. modified it.

http://ecmweb.com/code-basics/determining-working-clearances

All of the clearances apply unless the panel can be disconnected for the power source. The key work in the code is "energized". 

Tom


----------



## PeterByrd (Jul 21, 2014)

The NEC includes minimum standards for installing a panel box, one should locate the panel box in easily accessible area, panel box is overcurrent device so it can't be located near closets or bathroom. The location to place the panel box in your house is basement and in apartment it should be main entrance.


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

You can always put in a main switch box on the outside and run some entry cable to a more suitable place for the breaker box (sub panel).


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

Marven said:


> You can always put in a main switch box on the outside and run some entry cable to a more suitable place for the breaker box (sub panel).


I have done that before. 

We are going to put the panel in the bedroom. I don't love that but other locations are not good.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a question real quick seeing you're all here. The house we are finishing up now, I had hvac come through before electricians. They.ran 4" duct for the dryer in the joist bay directly over the panel. My sparkie said it was a code violation. Is that true? Or does he just want it out of his way, and is saying that.

I just want to know if I'm paying hvac to move it or they are fixing there mistake


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Bob,
> 
> 
> All of the clearances apply unless the panel can be disconnected for the power source. The key work in the code is "energized".
> ...


This is not correct


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Why not use a combination SE/Panel?


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

thom said:


> Why not use a combination SE/Panel?


What is a SE?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

service entrance


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

The 36" x 30 " space is correct. I think the no ductwork izs also correct. I know a water line cant run above the panel.

I would remote mount the panel by putting a breaker in the meter socket if allowed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

owattabuilder said:


> I know a water line cant run above the panel.


Is that a Canada thing? 

If the piping or duct work is in the joist bay it is FINE. If it is below the joists it's not OK and is in the working space of the panel. Ironically, if you put a ceiling at 6'6" or higher under the ductwork or piping it magically makes it OK.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Somewhat over a dryer has 2 possible issues. Max height and unobstructed clearance your best bet is ask the local inspector. Since what my guy would allow may not be what yours will.


----------



## jferrie (Jul 30, 2014)

You mentioned that the panel is a good location because it's a good spot for the meter... i can tell you that in ottawa the city will tell you where the meter and mast goes and they don't care where you want your panel so thats largely irrelevant,... here anyways. Your city may not care where they go but here finding out where the meter goes is step one, deciding on box location comes after.

As to duct guy, he probably wants to run all his wires up from the box and through or across that joist space. I know wires are small but once you got 20 or so in a tight area the duct may just be in his way. In which case he probably can run the wires there if he makes the effort but electricians are happy to bill extra by the hour and they aint cheap if you make things tough on them.


----------



## bartstop (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't have anything in front of it. It must be easily accessible.


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

bartstop said:


> Can't have anything in front of it. It must be easily accessible.


I got it now. I haven't built a new house in 6 years and could not recall if something could go under it.


----------

